# Cumberland, MD



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

*My breeder wants to take Kelvin to two shows in Maryland next month. She is hoping to finish another one of her dogs. He just needs a major. Is anyone here thinking of going to either one of these? I do not expect Kelvin to win, I am happy he is going to get more practice in the ring.

Saturday 10/17(Cumberland, MD) Entry Fee: $31 *Entered (Hoping this is a Major) *Closes 9/ 30
Judge Mr. Houston Clark

Sunday 10/18 (Cumberland, MD) Entry Fee: $31 *Entered (Hoping this is a Major) *Closes 9/30
**Judge Mr. Frank J Washabaugh

They are also having shows on the Thursday 10/15 and Friday 10/16. Just fyi.

Thank you to who ever comments. 
*


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh love frank washabaugh. Sorry... A little too far for me ;-)


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

that's OK... my breeder is bringing 3 dogs.

Mountain's Hot Like the Sun BPISS, CGC (born 2/9/2015 AKA Kelvin)
Mountain N Gosling's Will Wait For It (born 2/3/2014 AKA Gil)
Mountain's Goldeneye CGC BISS (born 10/3/2009 AKA Sniper)

Sniper needs 1 more major to be a champion.

In Maryland you just need 12 dogs for the show to be a major.
Here's hoping 9 other dogs will show up.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Michele's dogs are gorgeous - I hope she does well.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

looks like the 2 shows in Maryland *will be* majors. That is if everyone shows up. 10/17 Laurel Highlands Kennel Association Judge Mr. Houston Clark 16-7-(6-1)
10/18 Upper Potomac Valley Kennel Club Judge Mr. Frank J Washabaugh 13-7-(5-1) Good Luck Team Sniper!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

YEAH! New Champion, CH Mountain's Goldeneye CGG, Sniper
Sniper took best of winners :nchuck: & his daughter Macy took BOS.

My puppy took 1st in 6 - 9 month class both yesterday and today. 
:headbang2


----------

